# Viruses leap from the plant kingdom to the animal kingdom



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

eduardo
I like the bee keepers that post new things or even old things in case I have not seen them.
Thanks
gww


----------



## herbhome (Oct 18, 2015)

This is interesting. I may have missed it, but did the researchers note any ill effects on the bees or is the concern that they, as carriers, can infect other plants?


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

herbhome said:


> did the researchers note any ill effects on the bees


For some it may be associated with weakening of the colonies: http://mbio.asm.org/content/5/2/e00...TrendMDmBio&utm_campaign=trendmdalljournals_0

Further studies are needed to draw more solid conclusions.


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

gww said:


> eduardo
> I like the bee keepers that post new things or even old things in case I have not seen them.
> Thanks
> gww


I think I have more or less the same pleasure you have gww in finding new/old things. It's a kind of enchantment I feel. A piece that may be useful to complete an always unfinished puzzle.


----------

